# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Norovirus nu ook actief in Dordrecht - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=E8vp4TDQnP4J&imgurl=www.nrc.nl/multimedia/archive/00182/lourdes_182263d.jpg width=60 height=80 alt="" border=1>
NRC Handelsblad
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Norovirus nu ook actief in Dordrecht*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 1 uur geleden*
DORDRECHT - Het besmettelijke Norovirus heeft het Dordtse zorgcentrum De Linde in de Bankastraat in zijn greep. Volgens directrice Joanne Blaak zijn in totaal al 28 mensen ziek geworden. Niet alleen bewoners, maar ook een deel van het personeel is *...*
Meer besmettingen norovirus De Telegraaf
Meer dan honderd mensen ziek door norovirus NRC Handelsblad
Omroep Brabant - BN/De Stem - De Morgen - Stentor
*alle 116 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Etrruyol

if you wish to be the best man, you must suffer the bitterest of the bitter.---------------------------------------------------* Pet products, dog bed, pet supply wow power level, WoW Power Leveling,*

----------

